

Rackspace Cloud Files API Down (Chicago Region) - ryanbennick
https://status.rackspace.com/index/viewincidents?group=15

======
ryanbennick
I called up Rackspace and they informed me that the containers are fine but
the API is having issues connecting to them. So if you log into the control
panel all of your container form the Chicago region will be missing.

